# Sweet Tooth



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

"Take it to the doc, I guess he ought to know, La, da, da, da, da.
Which one's can stay, which one's gotta go, La, da, da, da, da.
He looks in my mouth and then he starts to gloat.....
He says my teeth are OK, But my gums got to go."

- Alice Cooper

I do not really possess a sweet tooth. I will sometimes take a small piece of Green & Blacks 85% cocoa dark chocolate after dinner, but this is a bitter and acquired taste. 

However very occasionally I crave something sugary and when this urge grips me I resort to Tunnock's teacakes. Perhaps the fact they have such old fashioned packaging appeals to me?

So gents, what are your favourite sugar fixes?

.
.
.

.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love a bag of M & M's, Shaver.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

*Deadly teacakes*

Did you read this account, Shaver? Quite funny:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/telegraph-view/10318070/Deadly-teacakes.html

I recently learned of a very wealthy farmer in my area who buys up vast amounts of time-expired confectionery (including, perhaps, your favourite teacakes) which he feeds to captive indoor-reared cattle. On one occasion he managed to give the beef mildly laxative properties, following the disposal of a large quantity of blackcurrant and liquorice lozenges. It's a disgusting story in every way.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love cherry cordials. Those are delicious.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Haribo Gold Bears. Hans passed away last week...should be a period of mourning.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Canolli with a touch of chocolate and pistachio, surrounded by a generous amount of raspberry sauce in which one dips the canolli...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Bendick's "Bitter Mints"
https://www.bendicks.co.uk/our-delicious-range/bitters.html
With coffee, after dinner, preferably with a brandy or a brandy based liqueur of some kind.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I largely gave up sugar about 8 years ago, so certainly don't have a regular sugar fix. On those rare occasions when I choose to f*** with my glycemic system, key lime pie is usually my gelatinous poison of choice. But the local farmer's market has a bakery that shows up on Saturday mornings. If I feel especially righteous and self-satisfied after a Saturday morning trip to the gym, I might get into one of their cinnamon twists - about half the time, they have a richly egg-y taste to the pastry underneath the gobs of sugar and cinnamon.

Also, cookies-'n-cream ice cream paves the road to perdition. Before I gave up sugar, I was going _through_ that stuff.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

If we are talking about Madeleine cakes type nostalgia, then there are various Irish marshmallow biscuits full of e-numbers like Mikado. Very childish but remind me of Summer holidays https://www.nicecupofteaandasitdown.com/biscuits/previous.php3?item=49

I also like Galtee processed cheese - but not Calvita - for similar memories.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> If we are talking about Madeleine cakes type nostalgia, then there are various Irish marshmallow biscuits full of e-numbers like Mikado. Very childish but remind me of Summer holidays https://www.nicecupofteaandasitdown.com/biscuits/previous.php3?item=49
> 
> I also like Galtee processed cheese - but not Calvita - for similar memories.


Oh! I was very partial to those Mikado style biscuits as a child. :icon_smile:


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to have a problem with Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Cookie Dough ice cream....the damn stuff still calls my name


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I eat chocolate EVERY day, but unfortunately not high cocoa dark stuff, which I love, but can't eat because it gives me a migraine, so I eat milk chocolate. As for sweets (i.e. non-chocolate candy in UK) I never touch them.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Being a caring, sharing citizen of Planet Earth, I have chosen to not discriminate: if it's sweet, high calorie, and nutrition-free I embrace it and make it one with me, so as to expand into the Universe....and outa my trou!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Junior Mints


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Joseph Peter said:


> I used to have a problem with Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Cookie Dough ice cream....the damn stuff still calls my name


Joseph... Joseph - where are you? We miss you.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I generally don't like candy, but I have a soft spot for maple sugar candy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Joseph... Joseph - where are you? We miss you.


I love Ice Cream.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't had these in quite some time.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Howard said:


> I haven't had these in quite some time.


Congratulations?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Did you read this account, Shaver? Quite funny:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/telegraph-view/10318070/Deadly-teacakes.html
> 
> I recently learned of a very wealthy farmer in my area who buys up vast amounts of time-expired confectionery (including, perhaps, your favourite teacakes) which he feeds to captive indoor-reared cattle. On one occasion he managed to give the beef mildly laxative properties, following the disposal of a large quantity of blackcurrant and liquorice lozenges. It's a disgusting story in every way.


I had read the pilot story previously but it is certainly a charming tale.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Oreos. A study shows they're more addictive than cocaine.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Canolli with a touch of chocolate and pistachio, surrounded by a generous amount of raspberry sauce in which one dips the canolli...


I enjoyed some first rate cannoli's on Bleeker St. last I was in NY. Rocco's was it? Anyway: Yum Yum.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, the Achilles' heel of my sweet tooth, seems to be almond bark made with dark chocolate! I just can't resist the stuff...so it seems best to just not bring it in the house! Although, as CuffDaddy opined in an earlier post, key lime pie is a pretty potent temptation as well!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Oreos. A study shows they're more addictive than cocaine.


Don't know about Oreos, but I'd advise anyone with an addictive personality to avoid these things like the plague:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

A few months ago my wife took up the art of baking cakes believe it or not this was the very first cake she made for our nephews birthday. She has figured out a way to make the moistest cakes I have ever had along with some tasty buttercreme, and fondant that she also makes herself. The first few cakes were such a treat and incredibly delicious but quickly became much too sweet for my taste. On one of the last cakes she had made a pan of brownies to crumble into the bavarian creme filling she uses, and ended up not needing the entire pan which I took to having with my morning coffee It is a horrible habit that I fear I may never be able to break.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> Oreos. A study shows they're more addictive than cocaine.


yeah we'll see about that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> I largely gave up sugar about 8 years ago, so certainly don't have a regular sugar fix. On those rare occasions when I choose to f*** with my glycemic system, key lime pie is usually my gelatinous poison of choice. But the local farmer's market has a bakery that shows up on Saturday mornings. If I feel especially righteous and self-satisfied after a Saturday morning trip to the gym, I might get into one of their cinnamon twists - about half the time, they have a richly egg-y taste to the pastry underneath the gobs of sugar and cinnamon.
> 
> Also, cookies-'n-cream ice cream paves the road to perdition. Before I gave up sugar, I was going _through_ that stuff.


I too enjoy a slice of key lime pie. I find quality to be so drastically variable though, what passes for key lime pie in some establishments can be utterly revolting. Done properly though it is a sublime experience.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Indeed. The gap between good key lime pie and bad is one of the wider spreads in all the food world between good and bad iterations of the same thing. If it's just sickly sweet, without the appropriate dose of acidity and bitterness, then it's just green goo. But when they nail it...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually like my key lime pie to be like minty cheesecake!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> I too enjoy a slice of key lime pie. I find quality to be so drastically variable though, what passes for key lime pie in some establishments can be utterly revolting. Done properly though it is a sublime experience.


You mean in those restaurants?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I do crave a slice of Black Forest.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I really do hate this thread...alas, the will is weak and the waist keeps growing()! LOL, Shaver, I may have to get you for this.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Besides good chocolate, pastries from Masse's on Shattuck in Berkeley. 

I ration my caloric intake and something from Masse's is worth half a day's worth.

Gurdon


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Curd Cake, from Betty's of Harrogate.
https://www.bettys.co.uk/product/Large-Yorkshire-Curd-Tart,23125,298.aspx


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Curd Cake, from Betty's of Harrogate.
> https://www.bettys.co.uk/product/Large-Yorkshire-Curd-Tart,23125,298.aspx


Oh Betty's! I have often crawled into that establishment as it opened it's doors on a Sunday morning, straight from a ferocious night out, in order to partake of a reviving tea and bun.

For the benefit of our American friends here is an image of this wonderfully traditional English tea room.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I really do hate this thread...alas, the will is weak and the waist keeps growing()! LOL, Shaver, I may have to get you for this.


you know you're hungry, Eagle?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Gurdon said:


> Besides good chocolate, pastries from Masse's on Shattuck in Berkeley.
> 
> I ration my caloric intake and something from Masse's is worth half a day's worth.
> 
> Gurdon


I agree. Start off with a slice (and sliver) at the collective, head to Masse's, and you're done for the day.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

There are branches in York https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...e_Tea_Rooms-York_North_Yorkshire_England.html, of course, and Northallerton https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...on-Northallerton_North_Yorkshire_England.html as well. Their coffee is good, and I invariably have a Fat Rascal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_rascal#Bettys_Fat_Rascal when I'm there, and take a curd tart and some more Rascals away with me. Expensive, and there's always a queue in York, but very nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Last night I spread WisPride Port Cheese on my soft pretzel from WaWa and I was so ashamed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> There are branches in York https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...e_Tea_Rooms-York_North_Yorkshire_England.html, of course, and Northallerton https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...on-Northallerton_North_Yorkshire_England.html as well. Their coffee is good, and I invariably have a Fat Rascal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_rascal#Bettys_Fat_Rascal when I'm there, and take a curd tart and some more Rascals away with me. Expensive, and there's always a queue in York, but very nice.


As an interesting aside - in the York Betty's during the 2nd World War gallant aviators scratched their names into a large mirror for posterity. It is still installed on the premises.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Patisserie Valerie in central Manchester is a treat. I do, once in a flood, enjoy a cake and cream - especially a lemon cake of some variety. :icon_smile:










How's this Eagle, my friend, weakening your resolve to diet? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a branch in Bury St.Edmunds, their Millefeuille is both delicious and enormous......


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> The Patisserie Valerie in central Manchester is a treat. I do, once in a flood, enjoy a cake and cream - especially a lemon cake of some variety. :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Shaver those desserts look so good.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Marabou milk chocolate. Preferably with whisky.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shaver said:


> The Patisserie Valerie in central Manchester is a treat. I do, once in a flood, enjoy a cake and cream - especially a lemon cake of some variety. :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Please forgive me my friend for taking so long to respond. The first time I viewed those pics I salivated/slobbered all over my keyboard, sorta like a canine in behavioral modification experiment, and shorted out the darn thing! Thanks for the chuckle "Dr. Pavlov."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Pumpkin Pie with whipped cream on top.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Please forgive me my friend for taking so long to respond. The first time I viewed those pics I salivated/slobbered all over my keyboard, sorta like a canine in behavioral modification experiment, and shorted out the darn thing! Thanks for the chuckle "Dr. Pavlov."


The worst of it is this, I actually tempted _myself_ beyond resistance posting these pics so snuck into the store yesterday.......


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Joseph... Joseph - where are you? We miss you.


Damn it all to hell!

P.S. Please stop with the store front photos; Albion doesnt need another Yank coming across the pond to eat those morsels, does it? Please say no...emphatically.:icon_smile_big:

P.P.S. I must call my sponsor, I must call my sponsor...ad infinitum


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> The worst of it is this, I actually tempted _myself_ beyond resistance posting these pics so snuck into the store yesterday.......


you bought a few pastries?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wouldn't you guys like a taste?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> you bought a few pastries?


and a latte. 

It's just across the street from the tailors, I have to walk right past it to get there.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I sometimes succumb to the siren song of a Hostess Twinkie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

quiller said:


> I sometimes succumb to the siren song of a Hostess Twinkie.


I love Hostess Twinkies and Ding Dongs and other Hostess pastries.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> I love Hostess Twinkies and Ding Dongs and other Hostess pastries.


As I boy I grew up reading Marvel comics. Hostess Twinkies, Clark bars, Babe Ruth, Butterfingers etc a panoply of exotic tempting delights were advertised within the pages of these four-colour wonders. None of which were available in England - they were tantalizing in extremis. The first rental I ever drove out of Washington airport, I pulled up in a garage and purchased the bloody lot. :tongue2:


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> As I boy I grew up reading Marvel comics. Hostess Twinkies, Clark bars, Babe Ruth, Butterfingers etc a panoply of exotic tempting delights were advertised within the pages of these four-colour wonders. None of which were available in England - they were tantalizing in extremis. The first rental I ever drove out of Washington airport, I pulled up in a garage and purchased the bloody lot. :tongue2:


Now that is the prime example of dedication to the cause. Well done, Mr. Shaver.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaver said:


> As I boy I grew up reading Marvel comics. Hostess Twinkies, Clark bars, Babe Ruth, Butterfingers etc a panoply of exotic tempting delights were advertised within the pages of these four-colour wonders. None of which were available in England - they were tantalizing in extremis. The first rental I ever drove out of Washington airport, I pulled up in a garage and purchased the bloody lot. :tongue2:


Well, what was the verdict on those exotic North American treats? I've never had a Twinkie, Clark Bar, or Babe Ruth, but Butterfingers are quite delicious. It's been a few years since the urge has hit me but after all of this, I just may pick one up with my lunch.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Well, what was the verdict on those exotic North American treats? I've never had a Twinkie, Clark Bar, or Babe Ruth, but Butterfingers are quite delicious. It's been a few years since the urge has hit me but after all of this, I just may pick one up with my lunch.


They were very, *very* sweet. The sugar content is, I presume, significantly higher than contained within comparable UK products.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

The twinkie is primarily flour and sugar with added ingredients [none of which are probably nutritional]which give it an advertised shelf life of 45 days.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shaver said:


> They were very, *very* sweet. The sugar content is, I presume, significantly higher than contained within comparable UK products.


A little known fact is that the Twinkie is popular because Hostess found a way to increase sugar content in the cake to a substantially higher concentration than is theoretically possible, thermodynamically. The idea is analogous to breaking the azeotrope in distilling alcohol.

This is, of course, complete bullshit, although eating Twinkies one could be convinced it's true.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> As I boy I grew up reading Marvel comics. Hostess Twinkies, Clark bars, Babe Ruth, Butterfingers etc a panoply of exotic tempting delights were advertised within the pages of these four-colour wonders. None of which were available in England - they were tantalizing in extremis. The first rental I ever drove out of Washington airport, I pulled up in a garage and purchased the bloody lot. :tongue2:


You sure love your sweets just like I do.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tilton said:


> Well, what was the verdict on those exotic North American treats? I've never had a Twinkie, Clark Bar, or Babe Ruth, but Butterfingers are quite delicious. It's been a few years since the urge has hit me but after all of this, I just may pick one up with my lunch.


Butterfingers are so good.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> I agree. Start off with a slice (and sliver) at the collective, head to Masse's, and you're done for the day.


One of my favorite meals is an egg salad sandwich from the Juice Bar Collective, pastry/pastries from Masse's and coffee from Peets. I usually avoid the wait in the beverage line at Peet's by purchasing a pound of beans which gets one a complimentary cup of coffee. I try to plan in advance so as to not eat indulgently for a day or two on either side a Berkeley excursion.

It is coming on to Yule log season at Masse's.

I am tempted by the apple pie at the Collective, but so far I have not given in.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> A little known fact is that the Twinkie is popular because Hostess found a way to increase sugar content in the cake to a substantially higher concentration than is theoretically possible, thermodynamically. The idea is analogous to breaking the azeotrope in distilling alcohol.
> 
> This is, of course, complete bullshit, although eating Twinkies one could be convinced it's true.


It sounds plausible enough though Max, a supersaturated solution fixed at the periphery of phase transition designed to maximise cross-sensitisation and promote habituation.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> phase transition designed to maximise cross-sensitisation and promote habituation.


Sounds like an excerpt from a Jesse Jackson speech.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Sounds like an excerpt from a Jesse Jackson speech.


Either that or an essay by Bill Buckley. The two are so often confused.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Sounds like an excerpt from a Jesse Jackson speech.


This thread is now related to the 'A Toast to Lou Reed' thread, thusly:

"And here comes Jesse Jackson
he talks of Common Ground
does that Common Ground include me
or is it just a sound? 
A sound that shakes
oh Jesse, you must watch the sounds you make"


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

What I’ve dared, I’ve willed; and what I’ve willed, I’ll do! They think me mad – Starbuck does; but I’m demoniac, I am madness maddened! That wild madness that’s only calm to comprehend itself! The prophecy was that I should be dismembered; and – Aye! I lost this leg. I now prophesy that I will dismember my dismemberer. 


Good Humor Oreo Bars


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Joseph Peter said:


> What I've dared, I've willed; and what I've willed, I'll do! They think me mad - Starbuck does; but I'm demoniac, I am madness maddened! That wild madness that's only calm to comprehend itself! The prophecy was that I should be dismembered; and - Aye! I lost this leg. I now prophesy that I will dismember my dismemberer.
> 
> Good Humor Oreo Bars


Do you know, all the tuppence ha'penny gibbersih remakes that Hollywood vomits forth these days, re-hashes of re-hashes, desperate barrel scraping and trawling for any archival character (no matter how much of a non-entity) to revive and yet one of the great masterpieces of American literature has never, not once, received a decent treatment. Is it some conspiracy? Moby Dick the movie - not coming soon to a cinema anywhere -_ but why not?

_


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Joseph Peter said:


> What I've dared, I've willed; and what I've willed, I'll do! They think me mad - Starbuck does; but I'm demoniac, I am madness maddened! That wild madness that's only calm to comprehend itself! The prophecy was that I should be dismembered; and - Aye! I lost this leg. I now prophesy that I will dismember my dismemberer.
> 
> Good Humor Oreo Bars


I love Good Humor Oreo Bars


----------

